# How much did everyone here pay to spay/neuter their buns?



## HazelSocks (Jan 24, 2006)

I would like to fix my rabbit. But the vets Ihave called either don't deal with rabbits or they want around $250 forthe procedure. And I have 2 bunnies!!! 

I don't know if I'm missing something, if there's a place I don't knowabout, if this is the norm.I'm willing to drive the bun forsome distance. I'm in the Montreal, Canada area. Is anyone from aroundthere? Ontario?

Thank you!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 24, 2006)

You can try this site for vets- scroll down for the Canada listings.
http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/PB_vets.html

I did a conversion and that's about $217 US dollars. It'sover the average for this board, but not unusual. When Icalled around my area, the cheapest I found was about $60. Itdidn't count the mandatory presurgery checkup and it was from a dog andcat vet who knew nothing about rabbits. My vet charges about$120 for a spay. I think neuters are a little cheaper becausethey are easier. My only male was neutered at the shelter, soI've never had that done.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Jan 24, 2006)

definately look around. call as many places aspossible, and ask as many questions as you can think of. i'm inSouthern Ontario and that's probably too far.

$250 is not too bad. i have gotten quotes from $150 (Acton, Ontario) to $600 (High Park, Toronto)


----------



## Pipp (Jan 24, 2006)

Pretty sure that spaying Pipp was about $110 at the bunny savvy vet in Vancouver. 

However, the not-so-bunny-savvy vet, who sexed Pipp and wanted toNEUTER herwas going to charge $250. :tantrum:



SAS:disgust:and PIPP :bunnybutt: (who was NOT impressed with either of them)


PS: CDN funds


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 24, 2006)

I think we payed around $300(US) for Amber'sspay and about $200(US) for Devon's neuter. Those prices included theactual procedures as well as post-op antibiotics and pain killers.


----------



## Tatum (Jan 25, 2006)

My vet charges $120.00 for females and $90.00for males....plus if he hasn't seen the bunny before their is a $34.00extra fee for a checkup. I am from Ohio in the USA.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jan 25, 2006)

I paid $55 for check-up and if I had to pay forthe spaying it would have been $115 each but there are a lot of rabbitrescue groups that will pay for your animal to be fixed. Iused Elsa's Ark...


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Jan 25, 2006)

When we got Pepper done our vet charged 90 forneuter and 120 for spay. She was a very good rabbit savy vet ( had 10of her own)... too bad she left :'(


----------



## edwinf8936 (Jan 25, 2006)

Was about $75 and $60.

ed


----------



## FlopsnWills (Jan 25, 2006)

here's a list of all the rabbit-savvy vets inontario, there's a million!http://www.ontariorabbits.org/health/healthvets.htm


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 25, 2006)

Where abouts in Montreal? I used to live there!

Hereis one I found:

*Dr. Lupu
Dr. Beaulieu*
*Dr. Herbert*
Hopital Veterinaire pour Oiseaux et Animaux Exotiques
(Bird and Exotic Animal Hospital)
6090 Sherbrooke street West
Montreal, Quebec H4A 1Y1
Canada
(514) 486-5258
Recommended by: Kathleen Logan
Comments: There are 3 vets, all speak english and french, all arefemale (not that it matters to me but it may to some). I have haddealings with all 3 but the last one only once. All seem good, veryfriendly. Dr. Lupu performed a tooth abcess removal for one of mybunnies and the follow-up care was very good. We had to go back severaltimes to check her progress and they didn't charge me much for allthose return visits. They are quite reasonable and very nice to dealwith. I especially appreciate their 2 receptionists Richard and Bonniewho are very knowledgeable about the animals and are very helpful overthe phone. The rest of their staff seem nice too. 
Submitted: 11/00


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 25, 2006)

I think that I payed over 200.00 for a neuter insouthwest Wi. however this includes a physical, bloodwork, and lasersurgery. I can't begin to say how well my males recovered with lasersurgery ..almost like no surgery at all. I always look for a vet whohas done multiple rabbits as I think that rabbit surgery requiresexperience and a true knowledge of rabbits particularly their reactionto anesthesia


----------



## Bunman (Jan 26, 2006)

My buns came from the shelter, which charges only $60 each to spay.


----------



## Bunman (Oct 9, 2006)

It may be worth mentioning that the vet may work with you to arrange a payment plan if needed.


----------



## cleverpony (Oct 9, 2006)

Moxie's spay cost $220 Cdn (Hamilton, ON) plusabout $90 for meds incurred due to some post-op complications. Glad itonly has to be done once!


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 9, 2006)

I live in Ottawa, and last spring I adopted arabbit from the Humane Society. I'm trying to remember how much it costme, as I asked to have her spayed at the same time...I believe it wasjust over $100. (probably around $125.00 or so). This was relativelycheap compared to taking her in to my vet's to be done. He charges aminimum $50.00 fee just to walk through his door...then anything afterthat is added on. It would probably cost me well over $200.00 to have arabbit spayed or neutered through my vet (who I have come to realizeisn't quite as rabbit-savvy as he claims).

I've been to the Carling Animal Hospital - one of the vets listed onthe link that Naturestee posted. From my one experience there with mycat (and from hearing of my brother's experiences with them, as helives nearby that clinic and frequents it for his cat), I would saythey are extremely good with animals - and they have a good reputationwith rabbits as well - but they are very pricey. I had to take my catthere last summer as an emergency...I came home from work and his facewas swollen so badly that he couldn't shut his mouth, and they were theonly clinic open that would accept him. After waiting for an incrediblelength of time they saw Fritz, and the vet was very good with him, buthe also suggested I have a plethora of bloodwork done on him, and allsorts of other exams. I had the feeling that Fritz had a majorinfection going on, and asked if they would recommend treating him witha broad spectrum antibiotic first to see if he would respond, and thevet reluctantly said yes...but kept on repeating that I should get thebloodwork and other exams done. However, when I saw the quote on thebloodwork alone, I just about dropped...the quote just for that wasover $600.00! I walked out of there almost 4 hours later with someantibiotics for Fritz, and he had been treated with a sub-cu injectionfor hydration. That, and the 5-minute exam, cost me almost $300.00. Andas it turned out, it was an infection after all...Fritz had been in afight with another cat and had a small nick in his face, which becameinfected.

hehe...none of which really has any bearing on your question...sorryabout that.  I think the info that jordiwes and naturestee gave isgreat. I hope you do manage to find a good vet in your area that willbe able to help you and isn't too pricey... Good luck in your search!


----------



## Cazarty (Oct 10, 2006)

I had Sammy Spayed on Friday last the total costfor her was £52 which i thought was a very good price. Shewas kept in over night too was given pain medication. Ipicked Sammy up on the Saturday morning and she was very happy althoughcalm and spent the day relaxing on her fav rug in front of tele with us.


----------



## sunnybunny (Oct 10, 2006)

Suuny's spay was $300, + $80 for pre-op blood work, which was optional.


----------



## myLoki (Oct 10, 2006)

Loki's neuter cost around $130 for everything. I think we got a good deal.

t.


----------



## maomaochiu (Oct 10, 2006)

I live in southern illinois, a small town, andgot mine neutered at $150. i got a quote from another localvet for $96, and another one for $75 and i heard a friend of mine gothers neutered in southern georgia for $65. so it reallydepends. though a factor to consider, i do NOTthinkthe cost is the No. 1 factor in choosing a vet.


----------



## missyscove (Oct 10, 2006)

Both of my shelter buns were $25, for theadoption and the spay/neuter. Timmy even came with amicrochip for that price.


----------



## leann (Oct 11, 2006)

Hello ...



I am in Oakley Kansas and it going to cost 30 dollars to get my hazelnut fixed. I can't imagine paying any more than that. My goodness its abunny. And he so cute and all. No way it should cost more than that.Shame people getting robbed like that. 



Well take care Leann


----------



## naturestee (Oct 11, 2006)

*leann wrote: *


> Iam in Oakley Kansas and it going to cost 30 dollars to get my hazel nutfixed. I can't imagine paying any more than that. My goodness its abunny. And he so cute and all. No way it should cost more than that.Shame people getting robbed like that.


???

So you wouldn't be willing to pay more, or you think it should beeasier? At my vet, rabbit spay/neuter costs about the same ascats ($100-120). I don't think I'm being robbed becauserabbits are more difficult than cats to spay/neuter, are more sensitiveto anesthesia, and require a specially trained vet. Actually,I think I'm getting a good deal. Many exotic-specialty vetscharge more because of the difficulty and special training.

I could get them done for $30 dollars through a low-cost spay neuterprogram, although since I can afford to pay the full cost I'd hate torob the Humane Society like that. And I'd rather pay forpre-op blood tests, more individualized care, and certified vettechs. My Humane Society can't afford certified techs, so thevet trains techs on-the-job.


----------



## Cazarty (Oct 11, 2006)

Good point - but not always the case.

Before i got Sammy done on Friday last i had originally made an appt togo with my old vets for her op. They were going to charge£65-£70. They were only keeping her in for 6 hours then iwould have collected her and had to look after her myself (trying toget her to feed etc). Anyway the vets i did end up taking herto charged me £52 that included everything and they kept her in overnight to feed her and make sure she went toilet. 

I think some vets make up the prices as they go along. I wastold when i took her back to the vets last night for the postop check up that it would cost £15. but when i got there theysaid i didnt have to pay - :bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## turbotina (Oct 11, 2006)

When my son &amp; I adopted Tina &amp;Turbo early June this year it cost me $110 for adoption. They werealready neutered &amp; spayed.


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 11, 2006)

Bunnies from shelters are such a good deal!Wesley was 20$, and he had just beenneutered. And he camewith a free first vet checkup too!

I can't believe it only cost me 20 dollars to get my handsome hunk.


----------



## aeposten (Oct 11, 2006)

Oswald's neuter cost around $260 including thepre-op bloodwork and some pain meds that were sent home with me justincase Oswald needed them.

Other vets in the area do it for less, but Northview is the best rabbitvet in the area, and they're so nice to both of my boys. It was totallyworth it!

-Amy


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 11, 2006)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> I can't believe it only cost me 20 dollars to get my handsome hunk.


I didn't pay anythingwhenmy Vet gave me aspayed Pebbles. 

Normally a spay is$183.00 And a neuter is$122.00

However I bringPebblesback for annualCheck-ups, and I hadmy dog neutered last week bythe sameVet.

Rainbows!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Cazarty wrote: *


> Ihad Sammy Spayed on Friday last the total cost for her was £52 which ithought was a very good price. She was kept in over night toowas given pain medication. I picked Sammy up on the Saturdaymorning and she was very happy although calm and spent the day relaxingon her fav rug in front of tele with us.




Lucky! My rabbits both got spayed the same time at roughly£60 each. They had injections and everything to help with thepain after etc all included. Im not sure how its done butthey said she didnt need pain meds asthey already hadsomething before we picked them up

It is an expencive procedure but is best to get it done!


----------



## Haley (Oct 11, 2006)

My boys were around 65 each for the neuters.

I think spays are about double that.. between 100 and 150 orso.A lot of vets around here dont do spays. Its weird, theysay they dont recommend it or that its too dangerous so they just domales. I feel that it they dont know enough about rabbits todo a spay, then they shouldnt be treating males...


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 12, 2006)

I just paid $199(US) for Teresas spay. That wasfor meds, spay, and keeping her the night of. They kept herthe night before spay (couldnt make drop off time), and . No xtracharge for that.


----------



## leann (Oct 13, 2006)

*naturestee wrote:*


> *leann wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I am in OakleyKansas and it going to cost 30 dollars to get my hazel nut fixed. Ican't imagine paying any more than that. My goodness its a bunny. Andhe so cute and all. No way it should cost more than that. Shame peoplegetting robbed like that.
> ...






Sorry you feel that way. I didn't mean to hurt your feeling.Iwouldn't pay that much no. I don't have that kind of moneyto spend on a rabbit. So I live out of the middle of no where and wedon't have a humane society like that. I just have a down home town.They know that people can't afford alot of money there. So iam sure they keep it low for that reason. I am sure that my bunnieswill get the same care as yours would, I only ment, that vet will makeyou pay that kind of money because they know you will pay it.And thats the shame part about it. 

Sorry if i offened you . 



Leann


----------



## shootingstar (Oct 13, 2006)

wow I never thought it was that expensive tospray/neuter bunnies. I don't know were can I find vets that specializein bunnies around here so i've never neuter them. :?


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 13, 2006)

I am still trying to figure how I lived in Puerto Rico for 6 months, spent summers thereand didn't see rabbits.


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 13, 2006)

I paid $150 for Charlie's neuter including painmeds and an overnight stay. The pre-op blood work was anaddition $70, which I did not do.

Misty came pre-spayed from the shelter for $20. 

___________
Nadia


----------



## shootingstar (Oct 14, 2006)

*

JadeIcing wrote: *


> I am still trying tofigure how I lived in Puerto Rico for 6 months, spent summersthereand didn't see rabbits.


hahaha, I don't know why is this so suprising for you. We don't haveany wild rabbits here so it will be harder to actually find someone whoowns rabbits but there are plenty.


----------



## doodle (Oct 14, 2006)

My vet charges $65 to neuter a male, and $100 to spay a female. 

I have two females and thought that was expensive until I saw some ofthe prices in other areas of the country/world.Wowie. I'm glad I don't live where it costs $300 or more foreach spay!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2007)

*Bunman wrote: *


> My buns came from the shelter, which charges only $60 each to spay.




I was going to say it would probably be cheaper going to a humanesociety medical clinic. They always give discounted medicalservices and if you become a member you get even more discounts.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 24, 2007)

You could also check your localshelter. We got a discount for our cat, we went to theshelter for the coupon and took it to the vet to get thediscount. Only, for that, now she's registered w/ the cityand has to have yearlys for rabies, which I think is stupid cuz she'san indoor only cat. Oh well, but you could at least inquire.

I thought I posted in this thread already-oops. I paid $170 for a neuter, haven't had to do a spay as of yet.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jan 24, 2007)

I payed $30 to have Harper neutered at my vet. It typically costs $80, but I get a discount for rodent rescue work that I do.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 24, 2007)

*I just payed $174.90 CDN forOokpik's spay. Which is ok, cheaper than my cats,anyway! My regular vet wouldn't even do it, and there's onlytwo vets here, so I'm lucky I could get it done at all!*

*~Diana &amp; Ookpik*


----------



## kikibee05 (Jan 24, 2007)

Spaying my LC last week was $100. Good Luck!


----------



## missyscove (Jan 24, 2007)

My bunnies were spayed/neutered at the shelter. Their adoption fees were $25, though now it&#39;s gone up to $50. 

You could try contacting a shelter or a rescue about a low-cost spay/neuter.


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 24, 2007)

Bandit cost $125 to Neuter, and Holly is going to cost me about $230 to spay. A little pricey, but I love my vet!


----------



## Katrina (Jan 24, 2007)

I&#39;m from Ontario but about 8 hours from you. My vet asks for $169, has never lost a bunny, has two people in the room (her and someone watching over the anaesthetic), and has done it for at least 15 years. I don&#39;t know about the $250. However, Montreal is known to be more expensive than where I am so maybe it&#39;s a good price. Try cities near Montreal that aren&#39;t as big.


----------



## Katrina (Jan 24, 2007)

*FlopsnWills[<WBR>/user] wrote: [/b][quote]here&#39;s a list of all the rabbit-savvy vets in ontario, there&#39;s a million! [url=[url="http://www.ontariorabbits.org/health/healthvets.htm%5Dhttp://www.ontariorabbits.org/health/healthvets.htm%5B/url"]http://www.ontariorabbits.org<WBR>/health/healthvets.htm]http:/<WBR>/www.ontariorabbits.org/health<WBR>/healthvets.htm[/url[/url]]
[/quote]

I wouldn&#39;t just go with that. There are MANY MANY more. My vet isn&#39;t on there and she is very rabbit savvy. Ask around the Montreal area. One thing I did was went to pet stores and the humane society and asked around there too. You will find some people in that place that have owned a rabbit and have dealt with it before. I would try that.


Oh and Leann my vet uses laser spaying and has a second person in the room with her to make sure everything goes well so I don&#39;t think that $30 would pay her, another person, the laser, and everything else. If anything goes wrong she takes the rabbit back for post-op care for free a she has something watch over the bunny so that the second it wakes up someone is offering it food to make sure that it&#39;s okay to eat. She goes to many lectures on rabbit spaying so really to me $30 where I live would be insanely low and mean a dead rabbit.
*


----------



## Krissa (Jan 25, 2007)

My boys were around $75 each and my girl was $150.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 25, 2007)

When my three boys were done here in TX - it was $100 each...plus a bit more for pain meds to bring home for them...

I didn&#39;t think that was too bad. Of course - considering I paid something like $40 for Tio, Kyo & Tiny together (when I bought them).......it seemed high.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 25, 2007)

Katrina, have you put your vet in our Rabbit Savvy Vets list yet? You don&#39;t have to if you&#39;re worried about disclosing your location or anything like that, but it could be helpful to others.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view<WBR>_forum.php?id=9


----------



## bluebird (Jan 25, 2007)

I have not had a rabbit done, but i called the local Humane society and they fixed my daughters 2 male cats for $35 each which is less than half what our regular vet charges.she couldnt afford too have our regular vet do it.bluebird


----------



## Katrina (Jan 25, 2007)

I didn&#39;t know there was a list on the site. Sorry! I also didn&#39;t realize there were other members here from London. Wow! Yeah my vet is rabbit savvy and so amazing to deal with. I guess I could throw her in too.


----------



## theevenstarlight (Jan 25, 2007)

My bunny cost $250 to spay, but another vet (with less experience) would have done it for $64. I chose the vet with more experience!


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 25, 2007)

I am in central Illinois, and I have had one doe done at one of my local vets here for $60. I have two bucks and a doe that still need to be done, but I don&#39;t think it will be all at the same time, that gets a little pricey in one chunk! LOL
I had this doe done here because I was sending her to a new home, and they were cringing about the prices of vets in their area. So I told them I would do it here, just to make sure it got done.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 19, 2007)

Lot of people are going to be doing this in thenext few months So thought they should take a glance at this and alsoothers could add what they have paid or are going to pay.

I said in here before $199 for Teresa's spay. $123 for Connors neuter. Add the $40 I paid when I got him.

Dallas I adopted and he was already neutered. that was $60. Elvis was $60 through the rescue.

Yea I think I will stick to rescues. As much as it kills me. I want certain breeds.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 19, 2007)

I paid close to $500 for both Sparky andScooter. That included a pre-op exam and bloodwork.I took them to an exotics specialist, Dr. Bruce Levine at VCA AllAnimal Referral Center in Fountain Valley, CA:

http://www.vcaacarc.com/

He was really wonderful. I wish I still lived in California so I could use him as their regular vet!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 19, 2007)

Orlando, Florida, vets want $300 for males and $400 for females.

Animal Control/Humane Society want $80 for males and $250 for females.

That's why i looked for a neutered male for Tabitha.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 19, 2007)

I think I had a heart attack. If that was the price here. They would not have got spayed and neutred.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 19, 2007)

It's gotten crazy in Orlando. Everything is expensive now.

I just think it is rediculous that a little bunny costs more to spay/neuter then a 80 lb dog.:X


----------



## gwhoosh (Mar 19, 2007)

I had my girl spayed for $156 in South Florida, plus $50 for a new patient exam. So it was really over $200.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 19, 2007)

So far, i have only found 2 vets in CentralOrlando area that will even do bunny spay/neuter. The othervets that will see rabbits only do medine and shots not spay/neuter onthem.


----------



## seniorcats (Mar 19, 2007)

My vet neutered my last 2 boys, Presley and Ali,for free. I wasn't expecting a freebie but he said he did itbecause they were rescues and because we take our 17 cats tohim. I think the last time I paid for a neuter it was around$85 - 90.


----------



## Rusty (Mar 19, 2007)

mine was 100$


----------



## Michaela (Mar 19, 2007)

My girls are going in for spays soon, it will cost £50, which is a little more than a cat spay, but I'm pleased enough.


----------



## Runestonez (Mar 19, 2007)

We got both our girls neutered at the same timefor $250...that includes pre-surg bloodwork, pre-surg check up, andafter surg stitch removal/check up. I think it was$90-95 for each of the boys...including all the extras...It seems likeso long ago...but the last one was July of 2006!:shock:Timeflys!


----------



## superchar42 (Sep 18, 2007)

$60 for a neuter at Midland Animal Clinic in Midland Michigan. She was a newly graduated vet and it was her first out-of-college bun neuter so it might have been special pricing.


----------



## okiron (Sep 18, 2007)

$130something for female. $180something for male. VCA


----------



## Butterfinger (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm not sure why such an old thread has been revived... buuuut.....

I paid $75 for Butter's neuter. It was a little more with putting him under and giving me the pain meds, but it wasn't over $100, even then. 

~Diana and Butter


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 18, 2007)

*Old thread but a vital one.*

*These prices are still the same. I have a bun going in ASAP.*

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Lot of people are going to be doing this in thenext few months So thought they should take a glance at this and alsoothers could add what they have paid or are going to pay.
> 
> I said in here before $199 for Teresa's spay. $123 for Connors neuter. Add the $40 I paid when I got him.
> 
> Dallas I adopted and he was already neutered. that was $60. Elvis was $60 through the rescue.


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jan 10, 2012)

This is a late post but ah well 
In England, it cost me to get Buckley, my male rabbit Â£85 to get neutered, it costs a bit more for females, around Â£100. For the pre-op and the post-op examinations, they were all free


----------

